# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  TORNEL SUPER TEST-250 SUSTANON real/fake?

## parkmuscle

Just got this gear... legit? anyone used it???

----------


## NoLimits

That is the stuff... I wasn't real impressed with it. But others have had luck using it.

----------


## mmaximus25

I put about eight bottles inline on a shelf and you can see that some are under dosed volume wise. I had about 8 tornel deca and 8 tornel super test. 

It may be under dosed but noone will ever fake tornel cause its so cheap. Tornel and brovel are two of the oldest manufactures and have not been faked. They have served me well and always did the job

----------


## TRE

Its real but underdosed

----------


## TheOak182

Legit but sucks.

----------

